# yanmar idle speed



## MSO sailor (Jan 10, 2013)

My Yanmar 1GM is idling at 1000 RPM, so when i'm trying to berth it i'm running too fast! What should the idle speed be & how is it adjusted?
Thanks
MSO


----------



## sebez (Aug 23, 2011)

With out looking at the shop manual I'm not sure how to lower the idle speed. What I do is take the engine out of gear and coast to bleed off speed then as needed just pop it in and out of gear to maintain steerage


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm guessing you don't have the manual.

I have a manual for 1GM, 2GM, 3GM. It states idle speed is about 850-900rpm.

If you are able to lower it, try adjusting the control cable at the idle adjusting bolt to see if you can get the idle speed lower.

Or, as sebez said, go in and out of gear to keep from going too quickly.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

BTW, if you need a manual, try this. This is the one I'm talking about that I have.

http://j30.us/files/yanmar-manual.pdf


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually put the engine on my boat (a Cal 2-27 with a 2gm20) in neutral about 100 to 150 feet from the slip and coast until I'm just about to turn into the slip. At that point I either give it a little blast in reverse (as I'm usually still going a tad too fast), or a little blast in forward (if I'm going too slow), and ghost into the slip. Idling all the way into the slip, as you seem to be finding, would be way too fast.


----------



## MSO sailor (Jan 10, 2013)

My slip & dockage is very tight.I just don't have the room to be "coasting 100-150 ft" I just wanted to know how to lower the idle.I would like to get it down to about 800RPMs
MSO


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

MSO sailor said:


> My slip & dockage is very tight.I just don't have the room to be "coasting 100-150 ft" I just wanted to know how to lower the idle.I would like to get it down to about 800RPMs
> MSO


The approach to my slip is fairly tight also. Coasting doesn't mean that one doesn't have steerage. Even at _very_ slow speeds a sailboat will be going plenty fast enough to have steerage.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

As you look at the front of the engine, on the left is the throttle lever. On the front of that is a screw (should have a locking nut on it). Undo the locking nut, and then turn the idle adjuster screw anti-clockwise until you have the idle you like (should be between 850 and 900rpm). Make sure the engine is warmed up before making this adjustment. It's very simple. Remember to tighten the lock nut back up afterwards.


----------



## MSO sailor (Jan 10, 2013)

PaulinVictoria said:


> As you look at the front of the engine, on the left is the throttle lever. On the front of that is a screw (should have a locking nut on it). Undo the locking nut, and then turn the idle adjuster screw anti-clockwise until you have the idle you like (should be between 850 and 900rpm). Make sure the engine is warmed up before making this adjustment. It's very simple. Remember to tighten the lock nut back up afterwards.


Thank You!!
Jim


----------

